# Why Ironwood Communications can go to HE**



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

At this point I am sooooo frustrated with my local installer, IRONWOOD COMMUNICATIONS in No. Cal., I'm not sure what to do. They have missed my installation appt. FOUR times now. FOUR TIMES!!! Five more times and I can be Ferris Frickin' Bueller!!! I called their corp. office and DTV retention to help me with the problem and both times the local office WOULD NOT ALLOW either one of them to speak to a supervisor. WTF is that about? Finally a local guy called me and tried really hard to help me, by SCREWING OVER ANOTHER CUSTOMER!!! Basically he was going to call another guy off a job and send him to my house. WTF is that about?? Is that guy a bigger piece of crap than me? I don't know how. I doubt s/he has had his/her appts. missed four times. O.K. and here's the kicker...THEY DIDN'T HAVE AN INSTALLER ASSIGNED TO MY JOB! NO ONE! They guy at IRONWOOD COMMUNICATIONS told me that their printer broke and they didn't have any notes on my job, but then he proceeded to tell me about all the trouble that had happened on my account, FROM HIS NOTES!! Is that just a lie? At this point I don't know what to do with these guys. I called DTV again and another very nice retention rep. helped me out to re, re, re, reschedule(Only four re- , since this is the fifth appt. now) the appt. I know it's only TV, but it's not about that now. It's about screwing around with people's time and treating them like sh*t. Tell me...has anyone had to put up with this? I mean, five appts.???? Any help here on what to do would be great. DTV offered to allow me to purchase all of the equipment myself, but why do I have to do all of that? ARRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!

                             

Max # of images


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Unfortunately Ironwood has that kind of reputation. I had issues with them (here in PA) but not to the extent that you did. Part of their problem is that they overschedule their installers. One installer missed my appointment for that reason. He was supposed to come out early in the afternoon (by 4:00). When 4:30 rolled around, I called. They put me through to the installer - he said that he was on a really long install, and that he had 3 or 4 more in front of me, but he would get out there later that night. I talked with the installer a couple more times - the last time was around 10:30 that night - he was on the same install from that afternoon.

He apologized, and told me that I would need to reschedule. I called Ironwood, and expected at least some remorse "we're sorry for your inconvenience...", and maybe some accomodation "we can squeeze you in as a first appointment tomorrow..." I got neither. When I did get another appointment (4 days later), I became a major PIA - I called Ironwood repeatedly to see if they had me on the schedule yet. I also let them know that I would be taking vacation time becaus of their screw-up, and as a result I wanted a window that was shorter than 4 hours. I even had them call me that morning to ensure that the installer was still on time. Second time was the charm. They showed up, and when they did, I was a little confused.

They had 2 installers out. I just was upgrading a standard receiver to an R15 (I had upgraded a TiVo to an R15 about a month or so before, and I did it myself, so I couldn't figure out why they needed two guys for the job). I had just about everything set for them. All they needed to do was run a cable all of 10' to a multi-switch and plug the sucker in. Heck, they didn't even activate it for me! They called DirecTV, and then handed the phone to me (wow, I couldn't have done THAT on my own... thanks, Ironwood). Although they did make a big deal out of the fact that they programmed my remote for me... I shouldn't complain about the installers themselves. They were fine. Nice guys, and I felt bad giving the one the riot act the first time out (it was the same guy who was supposed to show up 4 days earlier).

From what I gather, with them, though, it's kind of a crap-shoot. When we first got our TiVo a few years ago the installer was awesome. He was brought in, with a bunch of other installers, from some other state - DirecTV was doing their $100 special - $100 for the DVR with professional installation - at the time and the DVRs were flying off the shelf. Not only did this guy do a great job, he took care of everything - including activating the service, showing me how it worked, putting all the important info together for me -- heck, he even rewired my phone line! I did a crappy job when I put in a splice to an existing phone line (have electrical tape, will travel!) And this guy replaced all of that with professional splices. Very impressive.

At the same time (literally within a day or two of me getting my TiVo), a coworker was getting set up with the same deal. He also had Ironwood... and he had all sorts of problems. The installer swore that he didn't need a second line to use both tuners. When he found out, a day later, that he did... he called Ironwood to complain... and they recommended that he call an electrician to add the line. At first he let it go, and then he decided that they didn't complete the install, and that he shouldn't have to pay extra to fix their mistake. He called - and he ended up yelling at them on the phone.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I also have problems with Ironwood communcations when I had my r15 installed. they didnt like my tripod and wanted me to spend more money on a new mast. the senior installer most of the time was on his cell and the other installer was hooking up my tivo dvr in the bedroom and left me to run the setup program on the R15


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Jasen said:


> I also have problems with Ironwood communcations when I had my r15 installed. they didnt like my tripod and wanted me to spend more money on a new mast. the senior installer most of the time was on his cell and the other installer was hooking up my tivo dvr in the bedroom and left me to run the setup program on the R15


I had a similar problem with Ironwood Communications in the Sacramento area. DTV ended up sending a subcontractor of Ironwood since demand was so high in my area. That was VERY pleasant, except for the fact that they wanted me to pay for a $60 mount that the CSR told me I didn't need at the time of order. The sub contractor told me he could NOT install the AT-9 Dish without this mount. Considering my order included a FREE professional install, I was surprised I had to write a check to a sub contractor&#8230;

At any rate, I called a CSR and they credited me $10 a month for the next 6 months to compensate.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

( in ref to all above posts)
Ironwood, Bruister,Mastec, Directech, ect ect ect and a high percentage of ANYthing associated with the HSP and/or Msp D* Install program IS this way.

The techs ARE Underpaid,overworked,no tenure, and to top it off strong armed robbed with deceitful underlying & tactically articulated motives.

Real techs w/ time and experience WILL NOT get near it and due to EXtreme pay cuts and stipulations to adhere to ,.. the remaining "others" have began to QUIT.

Thus the install Network IS under manned and the Hsp's Have high percentages of VERY short tenured techs with high turn over rates Which Makes your appointment schedules and actual tangible install a "pure crap shoot".


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

Directv owes you a $20 missed appointment credit for all the missed appointments. Call and get yours.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I always pick the 8-12 install window. That way I'm usually up by 4:00 pm. If you pick the afternoon install you may always run into scheduling problems.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Contact DirecTV. I had problems. I was pretty clear as to how ticked off I was and got two months of DirecTV service free.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I've had excellent experiences with the Ironwood team in North Seattle/Lynnwood, Washington.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Bruister has performed three installs for me at my current location: five years ago when I bought my current house, about 9 months ago when I added three additional receivers for my kids' rooms, and then a few weeks ago with the HR20. The first two went off like clockwork. As for the latest, when they actually had the hardware (the HR20) following my first canceled installation, the tech showed up on time (an hour early actually), took his time and did a great job on the install. The cancellation two weeks before sucked though because I didn't get the cancellation notice until 30 minutes after the installation window ended and I called D*.


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

The SLC Ironwood office did a DVR upgrade for me and besides being late and not hooking up my phone lines they were great. Like previously stated I kind of assumed they'd be late so I scheduled my install between 8-12 so it wasn't much of a big deal.


----------



## lunatweeker (Oct 12, 2006)

i just love to have screaming cust in my face cause ironwood and a host of others cant get their business together

the installers for cable one pay their installers by the hr so they have no reason to leave the job half @ss and stay and get it done right

why cant these other co. do the same their must be a better way

for the most part I HATE IRONWOOD


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

This was how cable used to be until the competition heated up and they had to get their acts together. So for sat TV, there are only two options - and from what I hear, the same problems exist. ?


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

To whomever PM'ed me. I am not giving you my account number, order number or any other number. If you were really trying to help, then thanks, otherwise...are you frickin' kidding me. Why would I give a complete stranger my account number???:nono: 

Also, $20 for a missed appt. Then DTV owes me $80. I seriously doubt I will ever see that, but I have to say, the retention CSRs give away credits like it's nobodys business. They have definitely set me up. Now if I could actually get the hardware...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mlobitz said:


> To whomever PM me. I am not giving you my account number, order number or any other number. If you were really trying to help, then thanks, otherwise...are you frickin' kidding me. Why would I give a complete stranger my account number???:nono:
> 
> Also, $20 for a missed appt. Then DTV owes me $80. I seriously doubt I will ever see that, but I have to say, the retention CSRs give away credits like it's nobodys business. They have definitely set me up. Now if I could actually get the hardware...


mlobitz,

You presented a problem and you received some good info. Not sure about the PM you received but I agree that you shouldn't give any info to anyone via a PM.

If you want to get this problem solved call the Office of the President of DirecTV. 888 237-8327 is the latest number I have. Explain exactly what you've explained here. Be professional and civil. Don't yell at then. Just state your situation and say "I'm tired of this and I want to a) get my stuff working and b) need to know what you can do for me for my trouble." Explain the missed appts. But do so without any anger in your voice.....even though you would be entitled to it from your story. See if that doesn't work. Come back and let us know what happened after you call this number.

It's very obvious that DTV has an installer problem that doesn't seem to be on their radar scope. More calls from folks with problems can possibly accomplish this. I do believe that Bamatech, with all of his enthusiasm (that I appreciate) is one valuable link we have to the "real world" of what's going on with DTV installers. But when we encounter installer problems, we (customers) need to call and complain. I've had 4 installers out from the original "Mover's Connection" and they still have not properly grounded my dish. I plan on doing exactly what I have preached here and call the Office of the President's # with this problem tomorrow and see what it will take to get a properly grounded dish.

If we don't complain to the source, we have no right to complain.

If we don't complain to the source, they don't know we have a problem.

Source being DTV.

[/:soapbox:]


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

they know Wolf. Heck as an example their very Own cx retention agents and Csr's have acknowledged this to me BY Pm here as a fact and by phone at Any call i make. It Is Quite known from "the tech world" Also. The Afs's (D* "installation ambulances" and subs as ive mentioned before) ARE running in HEAVY force through out Manny Dma's. I actually got some Info that Now due to Extreme problems in Certain DMA's that drop shippinng was to be occurring.

Man you guys just dont know what a mess it is. Its a SAD Joke from a industry stand point and when i read these posts in here it just reiterates what i Know before you guys even post it to this forum.
I SEE it and converse on it daily.

Imagine doing your own At-9 install w/ph lines and rigorous stipulations and then under a time quota too for less than 50$ & Knowing when less than 2 yrs ago that pay WAS $14o. To top it off Then knowing and installing from when D* First hit the heavens the pay was $199.

Nothing but the word FREE is involved in DBS satellite now and that ALSO means pretty much FREE labor it so sadly seems.

Who suffers ?... well must i say more.. I read it here Every week and See it every Day.


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the president's number Wolfpack. Each time I have called DTV I have been more than gracious with explaining and re-, re-, re-, re-explaining the ridiculous situations and lack of common courtesy that has been presented to me over and over and over and over again. How about that run-on sentence... Each retention CSR has mention how patient I have been and how they wouldn't have been so giving. DTV did set up a new time for me, but I am less than confident that someone will show. 

The only person I raised my voice to was one of the guys who finally called me back on Sat. after I called the corp. number for IRONWOOD COMMUNICATIONS and DTV retention twice. This guy was incredible... No wonder they have trouble. Supposedly DTV is going to call me back in a day or two with some more info about this latest foul up, but they were supposed to do that after the third missed install and no one called, so again I am less than confident that anyone will call me back.

Look...I totally sympathize with the low pay that these put up with. I am in a similar profession that doesn't pay as much as it should, but is just loaded with prestige. Any guesses??? Anyway, all of this could of and should have been avoided with a simple phone call to say, "Hey, we can't make it" or "We don't have the hardware." I shouldn't have to hunt these guys down and play Scooby Doo detective to figure out what in the world is going on. I mean, I had to do this all FOUR times they missed the appt. Not once did they call me. NOT ONCE!!! I can't get by that. Even the frickin' pizza delivery guy would call me if he couldn't find my house.. COME ON!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Don't wait for them to call back. First think Monday call the number I gave you and explain it. I'll bet you get an answer REAL quick. Or at least I hope!


----------



## atti (Aug 23, 2006)

I had problems with Ironwood as well and it nearly cost Directv a new customer. (My apologies to those who have read about my experience before) 
The first guys that came out said I had no line of sight. Oh well, that's that. Except a follow up technician showed up and said it would work if the dish was placed on the building in front of me. I rent a cottage behind a triplex and duplex that shares a yard and the entire place is owned by one guy. So I got permission from my landlord and called to reschedule the installation. Ironwood said it needed an order from D*, D* said it needed confirmation that it would work from Ironwood. Neither would help me. All because the part about it working from the building in front of me was never written down by the follow-up guy. After many, many calls I finally got the okay from a very nice D* CSR. Third Ironwood guy shows up and tells me it would work. BUT- that it was against D*'s policy to run lines between buildings because "A squirrel or something could chew through it".
That's when I phoned a local installer and requested Dish. Turned out he only installed D* but said there was no problem running lines between buildings. 
Of course by then it was March and D* had raised their prices. Hmmm.....

Nice as my local installer was/is, I have to say that once the trees leafed out my reception got pretty bad. And it was an Ironwood guy that moved the dish to a better spot. So I know there are some good guys working there.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

I love how D* tries to push everything off to the HSP! When I have had missed service calls or inst apmnts and called D* they always would try to transfer me or have me call DirectTech or have me on the line with them while they called them. Or "can I have a supervisor from (HSP) call you to resolve this?" NO! I placed the order with you (D*), You deal with your "contractor" as far as I'm concerned, they are you!!

Previous to the AT9, I installed my own. 2 round, 1 phase III! 9 years, not one visit from a D* tech! Jan. 06 AT9 install, and since then 8 apmnts! Half missed, 3 I consider missed because the techs that came out were not "qualified" to work on the AT9! 3 to get the AT9 properly installed! The only good inst was the HR20, all he had to do was was connect the coax and plug it in!

D-BAMATECH, I feel you!!

Every time a HSP screws up, we must hammer D* about it!! Only way things will get better!
_
Rant over!!_


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> To whomever PM'ed me. I am not giving you my account number, order number or any other number. If you were really trying to help, then thanks, otherwise...are you frickin' kidding me. Why would I give a complete stranger my account number???:nono:
> 
> Also, $20 for a missed appt. Then DTV owes me $80. I seriously doubt I will ever see that, but I have to say, the retention CSRs give away credits like it's nobodys business. They have definitely set me up. Now if I could actually get the hardware...


E-mail Directv. I did that with my one missed appointment and they responded with a $20 credit, which came through on my next bill.


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't believe they pulled the retention number. I called too many times when my FOUR installations were missed. That's right DTV...Bunch of wimps(I have a better word, but let's be civil). Run and hide when the going gets tough.

DIRECTV IS COMCASTIC!!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

mlobitz said:


> Also, that's pretty funny Wolfpack... and here I thought you were helping me. That president number is NOT EVEN CONNECTED. Nice, very nice...hit people when they are down. You don't happen to work for IRONWOOD COMMUNICATIONS DO YOU!!!!


Don't smack Wolffpack too hard - at the time of his post that number may have still been working, or word that it had been disconnected (very recently) may not have gotten out much yet. He WAS trying to help. Not his fault D* pulled the plug on the number.


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

O.K. I edited that out. Come on...he tells me to call...so I call...we're sorry that number is no longer in service...I mean, after this weekend of shi**y customer service, I'm a little on edge. Too much coffee...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mlobitz said:


> O.K. I edited that out. Come on...he tells me to call...so I call...we're sorry that number is no longer in service...I mean, after this weekend of shi**y customer service, I'm a little on edge. Too much coffee...


Sorry about that. I have a DTV entry in my ACT! address book that includes:

```
Retention: 1-800-824-9081
Customer Retention Group: 800-824-0739
Office of the President DirecTV 888 237-8327
Customer Installation Support ( CIS) 888-355-7530
```
All I was trying to do was provide a number that did work in the past.

If DTV is changing the numbers that we know and use that's a DTV customer service problem. Of which there are plenty.

All I can say is do a search on my posts, you'll see I don't work for DTV or Ironwood or anyone connected to DTV. I'm very critical of DTVs actions (including their installation procedures) yet I try to be fair & professional about these issues. Oh, I was almost going to use the term Fair & Balanced, in which I'd soon find myself being sued. 

I give DTV credit when credit is due. I also call them on items when I believe they need to be called on things.

As I tried calling the Office of the President tonight I received the following message:
"Thank you for calling DirecTV. You have reached a number that is no longer in service.". So I will now remove that number from my ACT! database so that I don't provide any further inaccurate info. :grin:

Again mlobitz, I wasn't trying to steer you the wrong way. Just trying to help.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> To whomever PM'ed me. I am not giving you my account number, order number or any other number. If you were really trying to help, then thanks, otherwise...are you frickin' kidding me. Why would I give a complete stranger my account number???:nono:
> 
> Also, $20 for a missed appt. Then DTV owes me $80. I seriously doubt I will ever see that, but I have to say, the retention CSRs give away credits like it's nobodys business. They have definitely set me up. Now if I could actually get the hardware...


It wasn't meeeee....but yes, what I said was correct. Directv owes you $20 for EACH missed appointment. Good math points to an $80.00 credit, on top of anything else they will do for you.

PS I just LOVE that line about the fact that even the PIZZA GUY can call and let you know they are running late!:lol:


----------



## atti (Aug 23, 2006)

Wolffpack- you responded so calmly. I wish you did work with D* as a CSR. I don't get rude or yell but sometimes you feel like you're getting punished for what another caller said or did.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

adding another ironwood philly story..that supposed mgr down there is such a liar. He'd have his sec'y call me back so he didnt have to deal with me. They wouldn't install the dish because a LOS issue. Came out 830 at night..bit late! Supposedly had a tech come and take another look when i wasn't home. they said since i didnt get 119 they cant install. I said i'd sign a waiver absolving them of the 119 and they still wouldnt do it.

buttmuches. Of course then we were getting 250 credits for self installs so it wasn't all that big a deal. I only paid net 50 out of pocket for everything i needed after multiple credits.

One reason i wouldnt get the hr20 is that ironwood would be the installer. l


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

O.K., I sent an e-mail to DTV about the credits. Yes 20 times 4 is 80. Nice...everyone 's a frickin' comedian. Got the auto response e-mail about missed installs. We shall see. I let this whole thing go the first THREE times, but now I'm really upset about it. Not letting it go until I get this sub-standard, maybe it'll work maybe it won't hardware. Just wait until I have to red button reset this thing a few times. They won't be able to shutdown every phone number...

I'll find you DTV. yes...I'll find you. IF IT'S THE LAST THING I EVER DO!

That's a joke...calm down random posters...


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> DIRECTV IS COMCASTIC!!!


YOU SAID IT!! It IS a direct link to cable operations and WAS intended to be so. The "white vans" , the pay, the whole nine yards. Well, that Has Proven to be a joke and Will NOT work in this industry. D* keeps prolonging this and has this Network OF NO LIABILITY as they THINK with these NO BID contract labor companies know as the HSP. These HSP's in WIDE fashion ARE IN BED together
And a simple search of secretary of states web sites per state will and HAS shown this by simple listings of names within the company structure. YOu people are Victims of Price CONTROL and Corp GREED and nothing more. There IS more ILLEGAL properties involved in this Whole HSP and D* Installation network than anything wallmart has Ever participated in IMO.

OH AND guess where *I* go this saturday AGAIN. Same story as above. 
AT-9 and the HSP.

And to the poster above saying "_Give'em hell!_.. Well Im here arent I? (lol)
And i dont call it hell . I call it simply *TRUTH!*

Then i read here and i "hear" this word of cx retention being a maze or Non accessible here in the forum With this ECHO of "when the going gets tough , run and Hide". Ha. Thats a late comment if there ever was one. "They"(D*) have been doing "the Hiding" for a long time and Not just w/this Faulty EQ and HSP noise either.

The leadership within D* as a entity has become a "hiding game" of MISTAKES due to GREED and nothing more With PURE DENIAL & Vague generalizations in their routine.

I printed this before. = "_Turd bird (as Rup called it).... Nah?!?! . More like Rup Made a Turd out of a good Bird!_

PS.

Funny that every Number in stats since D* changed the installation network HAS plummeted . They took it all away from everybody , & then Gave It to CROOKS connected at the hip... AND.. AND.. Look what you Got.?

These Never ending posts and My phone calls.

Nice Job D* ! the Profits ARE UP though right?

Isnt that what you wanted? Now Keep the cust's with this Wanna Be EQ Installation crew You Have.. LMAO.. Lets see how that CONTINUES to go.
One Number i cant get is Just how Much of this profit RAPED is being given back to Cust's to 'retain" them. IF what i witness and particiate in is Any Indication, then well those Profit Numbers ARE a LIE also!


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Over the years, I have had countless problems with Ironwood. Being in the Sacramento office as well, it is like pulling teeth to get someone out here when you need them. 

I have a horrible 4 wire install they did around the perimiter of the house at my roof line. With SWM I can get rid of that now, but to think that was their solution when I already had 4 lines prewired into the house is just plain dumb.

For me, just send someone out to mount the dish and align it. I will run my own cable!

pf


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The guy who installed my AT9 did not install the monopoles. I had to call D* and have them call Ironwood to send out some one to install them. befor he installed it I suggested he install it on my chimney(brick) he said it was too long a run. It may have been to the master bedroom, but not to where I have the entertainment center, it would be shorter than the run from where the dish is now. It is on the top of my roof. I will post photos when I get home


----------



## K1A (May 16, 2007)

Ironwood communications in Fresno were great, they were on time on all 3 appointments since i moved here and all the installers were professional and nice. also when i got the H20 for the first time, the guy even explained everything about the receiver and how to use all of its functions.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I do find it sad that D believes a $20 credit is fair compensation for a customer taking a 1/2 day plus off from work to sit home and wait for an installer that doesn't come...and then the time to report the problem and get it rescheduled.


----------



## mark h (Sep 17, 2006)

K1A said:


> Ironwood communications in Fresno were great, they were on time on all 3 appointments since i moved here and all the installers were professional and nice. also when i got the H20 for the first time, the guy even explained everything about the receiver and how to use all of its functions.


Same here in Reno/Sparks came on time was done in 2 1/2 hrs one guy.Installed Slimline, HR20, H20 & 2 other receivers no problems.

mark


----------



## RichH25 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I do find it sad that D believes a $20 credit is fair compensation for a customer taking a 1/2 day plus off from work to sit home and wait for an installer that doesn't come...and then the time to report the problem and get it rescheduled.


FYI. The missed appointment credit is now $100. I found this out the hard way after my 8am - noon appointment became 2:00, then 4:00, then 5:00, then 7:00, then cancelled. Regardless of the credit, it was still not worth it to waste an entire Sat. I would have gladly given it back to get the install done on time.


----------



## jelibean91 (Jan 13, 2008)

I've had the same experience it seems many have had with Ironwood communications. I live in lake tahoe and have been trying to get someone up here since BEFORE THANKSGIVING!!!!! Unreal. Excuse after excuse...even a blatant LIE! They told me they couldnt get up because of the snow...this was before the huge storm we just got and there was NO snow on the roads. Part of my job is checking highway/snow reports for clients...they lied to me and then just made up excuses. no one ever even apologized for the inconvenience. I've had 3 instances where ive taken off work to wait for someone and NO ONE SHOWS UP!!! and another instance where the technician showed up without the right parts...how does that happen?? I understand we use the sacramento office because i live on the california side of lake tahoe (which also gives me the sac/stockton news which is 2 hours away not in the mountains instead of Reno news which is 30 minutes away and gives mountains weather reports...WTF??)
I've decided to write formal letters to both DTV and Ironwood communications. I am also reporting Ironwood communications to the Bad Bussiness Bureau. I think the most frusterating this is how rude everyone is at Ironwood...pain in the ass.


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

RichH25 said:


> FYI. The missed appointment credit is now $100.


I just had to reschedule an appointment because the Ironwood installer who came out didn't have the right equipment. When I called to reschedule they just said "I'm giving you $100 credit on your bill" for your trouble. I'm retired, though, so it worked for me. It wouldn't have begun to make up for taking time off work. - sheureka


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

K1A said:


> Ironwood communications in Fresno were great, they were on time on all 3 appointments since i moved here and all the installers were professional and nice. also when i got the H20 for the first time, the guy even explained everything about the receiver and how to use all of its functions.


Wonder if you had their Installer trainer?.Can't remember his name but he was the probably the best installer I have encountered yet.They did send out another one first that I sent down the road.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> Wonder if you had their Installer trainer?.Can't remember his name but he was the probably the best installer I have encountered yet.They did send out another one first that I sent down the road.


Psst... until post #37, this thread was over six months old.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Psst... until post #37, this thread was over six months old.


That's OK my install is 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> That's OK my install is 1 1/2 years old.


!rolling


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

sheureka said:


> I just had to reschedule an appointment because the Ironwood installer who came out didn't have the right equipment. When I called to reschedule they just said "I'm giving you $100 credit on your bill" for your trouble. I'm retired, though, so it worked for me. It wouldn't have begun to make up for taking time off work. - sheureka


on top of the ridiculous discounts youre already getting with the AAA deal on top of everything else...jeez....nice real nice..


----------

